# WHAT TYPE OF WHITE SAND AT HOMEDEPOT OR LOWES?



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY I CANT FIND ANY WHITE SILLICA SAND AT HOMEDEPOT OR LOWES HERE? ONLY THAT BROWN PLAYSAND. EVEN THE PAVERS SAND LOOKS LIGHT BROWN. WHAT THE BRAND NAME OF THE WHITE SAND YOU GUYS BUY FROM HOMEDEPOT SO I CAN FIND IT. ALL I SEE IS QUICKQRETE CONCRETE MIXTURES, ETC. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME ON THIS ONE. I DONT WANT TO SPEND $100 BUCK AT MY LFS FOR SOME. THANKS

ICEMAN!
















I HAVE ALSO POSTED THIS OVER IN AQACTIC PLANTS LOOKING FOR A FASTER BIT OF ASSITANCE.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't think I've see SILLICA SAND at homedepot, your best bet would be a media blasting or sand blasting company, They might call it Glass Bead and you want as course sand as you can find.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Canso said:


> I don't think I've see SILLICA SAND at homedepot, your best bet would be a media blasting or sand blasting company, They might call it Glass Bead and you want as course sand as you can find.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

Canso said:


> I don't think I've see SILLICA SAND at homedepot, your best bet would be a media blasting or sand blasting company, They might call it Glass Bead and you want as course sand as you can find.


THANKS ILL GET THE PHONE BOOK AND CALL AROUND NOW.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Go to homedepot and get playsand its called southdown. if you need a pic of the bag let me know i'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Fresh2salt said:


> Go to homedepot and get playsand its called southdown. if you need a pic of the bag let me know i'll post it tomorrow.


there are two kinds this playsand ^ and silica sand mentioned earlier.. the play sand requires Exstinsive washing... and the silica only minor.. here are pics of both.. the silica is the lighter sand------------------


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> Go to homedepot and get playsand its called southdown. if you need a pic of the bag let me know i'll post it tomorrow.


there are two kinds this playsand ^ and silica sand mentioned earlier.. the play sand requires Exstinsive washing... and the silica only minor.. here are pics of both.. the silica is the lighter sand------------------
[/quote]

I SEE AND UNDERSTAND THE DIFF. BUT I COULDN'T GET ANYONE TO LET ME BUY SOME SAND FROM THEM THAT HAD SOME. IM GOING TO GO DOWN TO MY LOCAL RIVER AND GET SOME FROM THE BEACH LIKE AREA. THANKS BRO.

ICEMAN!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Dr Exum said:


> Go to homedepot and get playsand its called southdown. if you need a pic of the bag let me know i'll post it tomorrow.


there are two kinds this playsand ^ and silica sand mentioned earlier.. the play sand requires Exstinsive washing... and the silica only minor.. here are pics of both.. the silica is the lighter sand------------------
[/quote]
my sand Looks just like yours in the last pic!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

exum when you make the switch to sand?


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

Fresh2salt said:


> Go to homedepot and get playsand its called southdown. if you need a pic of the bag let me know i'll post it tomorrow.


I NEED A PICT OF THAQT BAG B/C THEY DONT SELL THAT STUFF HERE

THANKS


----------

